# Melbourne - Cost of living 2018



## nadeem1236

Hi All,

I am in the process of moving to Melbourne. I will be moving along with my wife and daughter. I have been applying for jobs and hope to have a job offer soon since I have reached final stage of some job applications. 

I am expecting a salary of around AUD 115,000 including superannuation. I am expecting my future employer to be based in Melbourne CBD. 

As far as housing is concerned, I am expecting to stay in either Glen Waverly or Box Hill since these suburbs are quite well rated in terms of schools. 

Could you please advice if AUD 115,000 salary is enough for a decent living in Melbourne ? Also your feedback is appreciated on suburbs like BoxHill and Glen Waverly? 

Thanks


----------



## Jagermeester

It all depends on your spending pattern, but I would assume you can make a good living of that salary.


----------



## Winnie318

AUD 115,000 considered very good income already.


----------



## reezone

I'm gonna be furthering my studies in Australia by end of 2020, I'd like to know how to prepare for my expenses


----------

